# Tank Size



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

18 wide 48 long 21 high 
How many gallons?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

The forumla used for this is (LxWxH)/231. Your turns out to be 78.5g or a standard 75g.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Got one for $40. It needs some cleaning though but still a good deal. What's the best way to clean out a tank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal. The key is to not leave any remnants in the tank from cleaning, that would be harmful to the fish. So just make sure you thoroughly rinse it out after cleaning, before filling up.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Plain white distilled vinegar and hot water are great for cleaning out tanks.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am also looking to paint the backside of the tank black, would regular black paint work or do I need a special kind


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I used rustoleum black oil based and brushed it on... worked well for me.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great video. Helped a lot! Thank you


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I prefer latex paint. That way if you f up or change your mind later it just peels off.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Anytime you buy a used tank make sure you spend some time looking over the silicon. It's pretty easy to reseal tank and while it's empty is the perfect time to reseal. I recently resealed my 75g in between moves. Look for bubbles in the silicon or areas where it is pealing.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you! That was my next question. I just filled it up to make sure it holds water and it seems to be doing fine. The silicon on both the inside and outside aren't looking in the best conidition but I am not looking to get the tank up anytime soon, I plan on putting in a lot of time in this. Anything for scratches? Nothing major just some minor ones on one side that I would like to get them gone too


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

As far as scratches if it's front/back, pick the best side and paint the other. If it's the sides not much you can do


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I used janvil scratch remover. Worked great! Use a lil elbow grease and those scratches will be out as long as they aren't too deep.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i tapped off the top of my tank and the front and painted the back and sides black. it did a GREAT job keeping the light inside the tank. since i have black gravel, black background and like to keep a milder light on, everything really stands out nicely (especially the fish)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

welsher7 said:


> Plain white distilled vinegar and hot water are great for cleaning out tanks.


X2!...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I'll just paint the sides too! Good idea. I am still working on cleaning. The viniger isn't working too well. My dad suggested muratic acid?? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Bad idea, it'll probably destroy your silicone seal.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good point. Didn't even think of that. I will stick with the vinegar and just scrub harder


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

If it is really bad, I usually use a new razor blade to scrape off what I can, then the vinegar water with a scotch brite pad.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I just used muratic acid and it worked wonders! Literally just wiped right off! My dad is a plumber and told me that it wouldn't mess with my silicon at all and it didn't. So if you guys ever want to try it out it was only $3 at a local hardware store


----------

